# Java-GUI - Best Practice?



## H2SO4 (14. Dez 2010)

Hallo!

Hättet ihr ein paar Tipps oder ein Tutorial wie man am besten beim Erstellen einer GUI vorgeht?

Wie man die einzelnen Komponenten verwendet, was MVC ist etc. ist mir klar. Nur wüsste ich beispielsweise nicht, wie ich vorgehen sollte wenn ich eine GUI ala JDownloader entwerfen wollte.

Welches Layout nimmt man wann wofür? Und und und... Auf alle diese Fragen findet man im Inet nur sehr schwer eine Antwort.

Danke für ein paar eventuelle Ratschläge.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Kaffeebohn (14. Dez 2010)

Hi Timo,

ich fand es am Anfang am einfachsten, die Oberfläche über ne GUI zusammenzuklicken wie beispielsweise mit Netbeans oder Eclipse mit einem Designer Plugin. Da ist man erst mal flexibel und nicht so sehr an die Layoutmanager gebunden.

Grüße


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2010)

H2SO4 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hättet ihr ein paar Tipps oder ein Tutorial wie man am besten beim Erstellen einer GUI vorgeht?
> 
> ...



Kommt auf die Anforderungen an.

Sowas lernt man nur über Erfahrungen sammeln und es einfach probieren und machen.


----------



## André Uhres (14. Dez 2010)

Hall Timo,

das Swing Tutorial ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt: Trail: Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing (The Java™ Tutorials)

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2010)

Und etwas fortgeschrittener: Filthy Rich Clients


----------



## hansmueller (14. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich nehme mir immer zuerst Papier und Bleistift, und zeichne mir auf, wie die GUI aussehen soll.
Dann überlege ich mir, welchen Layout-Manager ich nehme bzw. welche Layout-Manager ich kombinieren muß, um die Komponenten so anzuordnen, wie ich es aufgezeichnet habe. Hier spielt auch das Verhalten der Komponenten bei einer Veränderung der Größe derselbigen auch schon eine entscheidende Rolle.

Zum Schluß habe ich dann eine ziemlich üble Schmierzeichnung mit einer Menge Notizen, die ich dann versuche umzusetzen. Da man bei manchen Layout-Managern nicht immer im Voraus genau sagen kann, was er den genau macht, ist daß aber auch manchmal in ziemliches herumprobieren, besonders wenn man etwas Extravagantes haben will.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Swoop (15. Dez 2010)

ich mach es auch wie hansmueller!

erst mal auzeichnen und sich ausdenken, wie es denn aussehen könnte. Dann einfach mal anfangen die GUI im Programm zu entwerfen und schnell merkt man, welche Dinge leicht umzusetzen sind und was einfach unmöglich erscheint. Meist findet man dann für alles eine Lösung und die GUI sieht nachher so aus, wie man es gerne hätte =)


----------

